# Roy Nelson - "I think Brock Lesnar is done"



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/1/21/1948177/ufcs-roy-nelson-i-think-brock-lesnar-is-done



> "I think Brock Lesnar is done," Nelson said. "I think Brock doing TUF is one way to basically take a situation and make it win-win for him. I think Lesnar doing the show is a way to introduce Junior Dos Santos to the American fan base in the way the show does. TUF introduces "stars in the making" to the casual UFC fan and while JDS is the number one contender he still needs some help with the American fan base. So the conspiracy basically comes down to the fact that Shane Carwin has no one to fight in June. I think Brock Lesnar will walk off the TUF set and then Carwin will take his spot or Frank Mir will come in to "save the day" and fight JDS for title contention. The reason I believe Frank would be the guy is because Mir is coming off a win and I was already supposed to fight Shane so fans were already hyped to see it. Or Carwin could move in to face JDS and I could still face Frank but it doesn't really matter to me as to who fights who because all that really matters is the fans want to see me fight somebody. A lot of things could happen over the next six weeks but it seems a bit off that Carwin doesn't have an opponent right now and all of the top heavyweights are spoken for."
> 
> Nelson continued, "As for the other rumor or "story" that has been floating around out there saying that I turned down a fight with Shane Carwin...that isn't true. I was never offered the Carwin fight after UFC 125 but it's like I always say if you want to know the truth about me go to www.roynelson.com and joing The Country Club or follow me @RoyNelsonmma."
> 
> UFC heavyweight Roy Nelson spoke to Bloody Elbow's Duane Finley about his conspiracy theory regarding the recent announcement of the next TUF coaches. Nelson, who is rumored to be fighting at UFC 130 in May, finds it strange that Shane Carwin's next bout has been announced but an opponent is yet to be named. The entire heavyweight divisional structure has been turned on its side as bouts between Nelson and Carwin in addition to Dos Santos and champion Cain Velasquez have all been scratched due to fighter injury. Dos Santos made it clear to the UFC that he was not willing to wait around for Velasquez to recover from surgery. In turn the UFC apparently found a way to convince recently dethroned and famously reclusive Lesnar into not only taking the Dos Santos fight, but agreeing to be filmed for six weeks in Las Vegas.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

This guy is off his rocker or just wants his name out there in the media. I mean cmon... now he is throwing conspiracy theories out there as to why Brock is doing the show, and how he and Dana somehow setup for him to leave mid way and bring in another person..

This is the type of thing you were see a _troll_ or Brock hater write. He is of course entitled to his own opinion, he can say Brock is done in MMA all he wants, but give us some solid reasons and not some bogus ones.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I kinda think Brock is done too, but idk if I agree with the elaborate scheme that Nelson believes to be true.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

This guy is missing his tin-foil hat 

I love Roy to death, but sometimes he just comes off as being plain dumb 

BUT, even though I don't expect Lesnar to quit MMA or TUF mid-season, I wouldn't put it out of the realm of possibility


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I bet Dana White is really going to give Roy a good bollocking for this.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> This guy is off his rocker or just wants his name out there in the media. I mean cmon... now he is throwing conspiracy theories out there as to why Brock is doing the show, and how he and Dana somehow setup for him to leave mid way and bring in another person..
> 
> This is the type of thing you were see a _troll_ or Brock hater write. He is of course entitled to his own opinion, he can say Brock is done in MMA all he wants, but give us some solid reasons and not some bogus ones.


Its adds on to the theory of lesnar fighting the undertaker at mania this year. First vince now roy nelson.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Spec0688 said:


> This guy is off his rocker or just wants his name out there in the media. I mean cmon... now he is throwing conspiracy theories out there as to why Brock is doing the show, and how he and Dana somehow setup for him to leave mid way and bring in another person..
> 
> This is the type of thing you were see a _troll_ or Brock hater write. He is of course entitled to his own opinion, he can say Brock is done in MMA all he wants, but give us some solid reasons and not some bogus ones.


What is bogus? He said "I think". He didn't say I will bet any money on it, Brock is a fraud...blah blah blah. 

So a guy giving a simple opinion about the state of the HW division is off his rocker?

Lighten up Francis.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I don't think it is even close to as outlandish as you guys are implying. Manipulating reality TV is not a new idea, actually it is almost a fundamental requirement at this point.

Have you seen this show?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5WmqQJTGuo

Every bit of it is fake and passed off as real. Some people are actually dumb enough to believe it is real. 

TUF is no different; many of the controversial or exciting events that take place are scripted. Do you think it was an accident they installed nothing but cardboard doors in the house and that several fighters have punched the doors, destroying them? It was scripted, clearly. They were told to get all worked up about X and punch the door. 

I personally do not believe designing a dramatic and rating-generating exit for Brock that also introduces a new star into the mix is very far fetched at all.




Mckeever said:


> I bet Dana White is really going to give Roy a good bollocking for this.


I would be. Regardless of whether it is true or not this isn't something I would want coming out of one of my fighters mouths.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

May be a good theory.

Lesnar vs JDS is slotted for june 11th. 

The same day Carwin's TBA fight is scheduled for.

You'd think they wouldn't be that obvious about it, though?


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Trix said:


> May be a good theory.
> 
> Lesnar vs JDS is slotted for june 11th.
> 
> ...


Its only obvious if you pay attention two thirds of lesnar fans dont pay attention i.e wwe casuals.........so i wouldnt put it past him.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I wonder if Lesnar versus JDS ends with injuries for the winner. If that is the case I can see the Carwin fight being for a contender shot. And if Lesnar wins I'm really not looking forward to a rematch!


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

I think Lesnar will have more pride then to walk away from MMA. A few months ago he was 'the baddest man on the planet' at least in his own mind. From that he's gone to being scared of being hit and a variety of other things. That can't be resting well with him, and if he has any strength of character at all he won't quit, he'll just use these jibes as motivation to get himself back to champion or at least give it his best. I would imagine for a man like lesnar who has competed all his life these things would be important to him


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Haha I love conspiracy theories. It would be awesome if this was true! Now Dana is going to sick Brock on Nelson for blowing the lid on the whole operation. I'd like to see that fight.

But seriously though, I highly doubt Brock is done. Even though he has already been champ and blah blah, he is still relatively green to the sport with his massive what 6 fight resume. I mean it was all a long time ago but Josh Barnett started somewhere and I remember seeing him, usually the bigger man, cower down from smaller aggressive fighters. You could go on and on with examples like this, I mean except maybe a few scraps Brock may have been in during his life, these mma fights are THE only fights. He still has to get comfortable fighting. I'm not on Brock's nuts I'm just saying, the guy is an athlete and HAS the potential to be great.


On a relatively unrelated note, does anyone know if that story about Tito Ortiz takeing down Brock in a Vegas casino was true, it was circulating last year or the year before?


----------



## The_Sandman (Aug 16, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> Its only obvious if you pay attention two thirds of lesnar fans dont pay attention i.e wwe casuals.........so i wouldnt put it past him.


Ahh, the captain of the _"Hate Lesnar Fan Club"_ speaks again...

Your slowly going from hater to loser.. Keep up the good work:thumbsup:


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

I agree with JDS needing more attention from the American casual fans. That aspect of Nelson's conspiracy theory I agree with. However the rest made me think of a poorly made Mel Gibson movie from the 90s...

Also: I salivate at the idea of JDS' coacing staff. Nogeiura, maybe guest appearances by Silva or Machida. I have never envied anyone nearly as much as I envy the TUF 13 cast.



Mckeever said:


> I bet Dana White is really going to give Roy a good bollocking for this.


I'm not sure what bollocking him is, but if its anything like boot-f*cking him. I agree


----------



## RKiller (May 17, 2007)

So a rumor that has been proven to be false has been so effective at painting Lesnar as some sort of quitter that even other UFC guys are starting to rant about it. Now I know Roy Nelson says some stupid things, but it's pretty disappointing that the "quitting" rumor has spread this much. Maybe I'll bullshit something about Roy having a spandex fetish and see just how many people I can convince.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

RKiller said:


> So a rumor that has been proven to be false has been so effective at painting Lesnar as some sort of quitter that even other UFC guys are starting to rant about it. Now I know Roy Nelson says some stupid things, but it's pretty disappointing that the "quitting" rumor has spread this much. Maybe I'll bullshit something about Roy having a spandex fetish and see just how many people I can convince.


No you got it all wrong. My best friend's sister's boyfriend's brother's girlfriend heard from this guy who knows this kid who's going with the girl who saw Roy Nelson dressed as a furry at 31 flavors.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I doubt Lesnar is being that big of a baby about the comments. Why are his fans?


----------



## Ryankmfdm (Sep 24, 2010)

RKiller said:


> Maybe I'll bullshit something about Roy having a spandex fetish and see just how many people I can convince.


I'm convinced.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Roy and a spandex fetish? As for Lesnar, I think he is just in a whatever stage but this will prove his worth. And what is with the furry thing?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Just thought I'd bump this thread.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

:sarcastic09:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> :sarcastic09:


Roy called it.


----------



## Jeter Sucks (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't really see it. To believe this conspiracy theory, we have to believe that Brock only did this to boost JDS. If that were the case, I think the show would have tried to elevate JDS a lot more than they have. He's gotten more TV time but no more than if he did it with any other fighter. I think it's as simple as Brock's illness came back.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I started to read this thread and was like wtf, where have you been living Roy, this already happened. Then i checked the date, 22nd January. :confused05:

I guess he knows his conspiracies.


----------



## FresnoFightFan (Apr 26, 2011)

not as humble as i would of wanted to read from Nelson.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Not exactly a 9/11 conspiracy, but he was spot on the money. Even Carwins TBA date was the same. Oh well, it worked out for us fans, we're gonna get a juggernaught slug fest.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

The only reason i doubt this is because i see no incentive for Brock to agree to it. A fiercly private person, getting him to move to Vegas and be on a reality TV show cannot of been easy. He is already very wealthy do i cant imagine the money was a huge factor. 

I'm going to say i believe Brocks version - that the illness simply came back. Though i cant blame people who go with the conspiracy theory, it has its merits.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I can't see why people find this so hard to believe, in fact its the most sense I have heard yet, the UFC used Brock to bring as many fans over from WWE to the UFC as they could, they hand fed him selected good stylistic opponents for him, ones with big names so he could look on paper like a much better MMA fighter than he ever was, and now his work is over, Brock is not a top MMA fighter he never was, maybe he was vain enough to believe the hype they built him up to be hence why he tested himself in the sport, maybe he though he had what it takes, like James Toney thought, but has now learned that he was wrong, not saying he is all that bad, but he was never No.1, would be a very generous to rank him top 10 at any point after so few fights.

Mir was a great stylistic opponent for him and imo his most credible win, I think guys like Rothwell and Nelson would beat him tho, Kongo and Barry as well, as for SF HW's well if he had gone to SF he would have been crushed.

As for why would Brock do TUF, maybe he wanted out of the UFC to return to the WWE, contact forbidden maybe they came up with a deal "do TUF and we will let you go" so they make up or exaggerate an illness to give him a way to get out and keep his credit.

Brock is finished, he helped win the UFC some fans, and now even when he is gone those fans who enjoyed the UFC events will stick around and watch more with or without him, as for hyping up JDS, I have no doubt JDS is No.1 and will be champ so I can see why they would want to get him in there with Brock and TUF offered them the chance to compete without Brock having to fight him, Brock would be have been no match for JDS, once those fist started flying Brock would just sh1t himself and end up in the fatal position once again been stormed on, thats assuming he was not KTFO within the first few punches.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

The_Sandman said:


> Ahh, the captain of the _"Hate Lesnar Fan Club"_ speaks again...
> 
> Your slowly going from hater to loser.. Keep up the good work:thumbsup:


I do try :thumb02:

also looks like Nelson was right


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Just because Brock got a relapse doesn't mean he's done. He's said that he has still got sometime left. Though obviously he will need another match or two before he gets a title shot again.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I remember Nelson saying this.

I think he's wrong about Brock being done, though. 

The UFC may have known Brock had health issues and scheduled Carwin to fight in the same event, just in case. That's probably the most likely answer.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

I could believe this theory, that Brock was never going to fight and the UFC knew it but put him on TUF anyway, only if I believed that White and the Fertittas hated money. Because it's a monumentally stupid idea.

TUF is a commercial for the UFC and specifically, the UFC where the coaches will fight. The coaches don't even have much of an impact on ratings. Since season 4, every season (that didn't have Kimbo Slice on it) has averaged between a 1.1 and 1.3 household rating. Despite having such popular fighters and/or personalities as Chuck, Tito, Rampage, Forrest, Bisping, GSP, and Koscheck, the ratings barely move.

Why spend extra money to advertise for a fight that will never happen? Now they get less of a buyrate on the PPV (which is where the UFC makes the lion's share of its money) than they would have if they had just done a JDS vs. Carwin TUF.

If the UFC planned this, it was an incredibly retarded decision that lost them a boatload of money. I can't believe people are overlooking this tiny fact.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I agree that it is a stupid idea. Dana didn't see the condition relapsing. But I have to disagree that coaches don't have an impact on ratings.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

SmackyBear said:


> I could believe this theory, that Brock was never going to fight and the UFC knew it but put him on TUF anyway, only if I believed that White and the Fertittas hated money. Because it's a monumentally stupid idea.
> 
> TUF is a commercial for the UFC and specifically, the UFC where the coaches will fight. The coaches don't even have much of an impact on ratings. Since season 4, every season (that didn't have Kimbo Slice on it) has averaged between a 1.1 and 1.3 household rating. Despite having such popular fighters and/or personalities as Chuck, Tito, Rampage, Forrest, Bisping, GSP, and Koscheck, the ratings barely move.
> 
> ...


As much as I hate the majority of the logic behind conspiracy theories I feel this one has more merit than others. 

Why spend money to advertise a fight that will never happen?
Perhaps because knowing the fight would never happen they chose to hype one of the most talented (for the division) fighters that doesn't have a lot of casual popularity (JDS)? 

Brock definitely made more people watch this season of TuF, overall, than a Carwin vs JDS season would have. At the same time this allowed the same casual fans that are watching TuF to get used to the idea of JDS being a serious contender for the HW belt. 

Brocks presence is indirectly selling the next PPV featuring JDS and Carwin. If it's true it was rather smart, but it could all just be coincidence. Personally I believe Dana and Brock knew there was a good chance Brock was not fighting.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I never thought I'd see the day that conspiracy theories would exist in MMA. Personally I think the Brock versus JDS fight will eventually happen. Brock might've been blown out of proportion but he isn't faking things as far as it goes.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Ape City said:


> Why spend money to advertise a fight that will never happen?
> Perhaps because knowing the fight would never happen they chose to hype one of the most talented (for the division) fighters that doesn't have a lot of casual popularity (JDS)?


Why hype only one fighter, when you could hype two? If they knew Brock wasn't going to fight but wanted to hype JDS, why have they spent so little time focusing on JDS this season?



> Brock definitely made more people watch this season of TuF, overall, than a Carwin vs JDS season would have. At the same time this allowed the same casual fans that are watching TuF to get used to the idea of JDS being a serious contender for the HW belt.


Brock hasn't actually made anyone watch TUF. Nobody tunes in for the coaches. The ratings for Chuck and Tito as coaches were down almost 50% from the previous season with Kimbo Slice as a contestant. The season after that, the second most popular fighter in the UFC and a loudmouthed douche brought the ratings up one whole percentage point.

The only way Brock would make JDS more known to the wider audiance, would be if people saw JDS beat the piss out of him. And now, that's not happening.



> Brocks presence is indirectly selling the next PPV featuring JDS and Carwin. If it's true it was rather smart, but it could all just be coincidence. Personally I believe Dana and Brock knew there was a good chance Brock was not fighting.


When coaches get replaced in the fight, the buyrates are always bad. When Rampage dropped out of the Rashad fight, despite being on the highest rated TUF ever (about twice as highly rated as this one) Rashad only did 300k buys against Rampage's replacement, T. Silva.

I don't see how Brock being on TUF is going to help JDS-Carwin, at all. It just costs the UFC a ton of money for nothing.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Actually they have focused on JDS a few times. There was the time that his assistant coach was going to run some drills that JDS didn't agree with. Not to mention all the fights they won.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

You can say lot of things about Nelson, but the guy predicted Lesnar walking out on TUF and not fighting JDS.

He isn't crazy that's for sure.

And, in a way...Brock is done.

As long as he can't take a punch, without crying ---> he's done.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Haha owned. Roy called it from the beginning. Judging by his comment history he's one sharp dude.


----------



## burdy (May 22, 2011)

roy got it right, however i do believe brocks illness really is back.. as said many times he doesnt need the money and zuffe gain nothing from having him withdraw from the fight


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I disagree, he gains everything. After the Cain fight he was battered, and many were saying he was going to quit. By doing TUF and having people believe that he was ready to fight JDS he managed to do two things:

1) Make decent money from the show

And most importantly

2) Save face. 

By making it seem like he was going to fight JDS, he quieted the naysayers and those that accused him of being too yellow to fight in the UFC anymore. 

Now don't get me wrong, I do not believe he was yellow or anything at all, I simply believe that he rather be with his family and enjoy his riches. Unfortunately you have many keyboard warriors that have never been hit in their lives calling someone that became a champ "yellow". This option of being a coach on the TUF with the timing of cancelling the scheduled fight made all the sense in the world. 

Of course this would be ALL wrong if after his "remission" he comes back to fight. But if he retires, there would be no doubt in my mind that this was planned.


----------



## burdy (May 22, 2011)

? but zuffa doesnt really gain anything? therefore they would not let brock do all of this just to 'save face'. 

anyway, not much more can be said unless he actually does retire, until then everything is mere speculation


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

burdy said:


> ? but zuffa doesnt really gain anything? therefore they would not let brock do all of this just to 'save face'.
> 
> anyway, not much more can be said unless he actually does retire, until then everything is mere speculation


They gain from having above average ratings for their TUF. Brock and JDS show would automatically gain more viewership than a Shane and JDS show. As a chess player I know that sometimes you need to use pieces that are inactive and possibly sacrifice them in order to make your chances better. Sometimes it works and other times it doesn't. They gain nothing from Brock outright retiring, so why not use him one last time in a way that he's still in the spotlight, but without having to actually fight.


----------



## burdy (May 22, 2011)

but this whole theory is relying on the fact that brock is going to retire, and unless there is evidence of him saying so ill be sticking with his word


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

burdy said:


> but this whole theory is relying on the fact that brock is going to retire, and unless there is evidence of him saying so ill be sticking with his word


Hence why I wrote 


> Of course this would be ALL wrong if after his "remission" he comes back to fight. But if he retires, there would be no doubt in my mind that this was planned.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Remember when Brock left TUF b/c he had "personal issues?"

$10.00 says it was a trip to Mayo as a follow up to his medical issues. He left for only 1 day, and he's been present since that time. Then, he pulled out of the fight. 

Brock and Dana had to have known about the flare up, and the timing of this post solidifies the "conspiracy theory." 

I know a lot of people hate on him, but like it or not, he beat some of the best heavyweights out there. He was a top 10 athlete, and the sport has lost something with his absence. 

I think he's done, I think Dana and Co. knew he was done, I think he was a tough SOB, and I wish him the best.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Soakked said:


> They gain from having above average ratings for their TUF. Brock and JDS show would automatically gain more viewership than a Shane and JDS show. As a chess player I know that sometimes you need to use pieces that are inactive and possibly sacrifice them in order to make your chances better. Sometimes it works and other times it doesn't. They gain nothing from Brock outright retiring, so why not use him one last time in a way that he's still in the spotlight, but without having to actually fight.


Exactly. If Brockk really is done I am sure the UFC is trying to use his popularity any way they can for as long as they until it becomes obvious he isn't fighting anymore. It's win-win. The UFC gets more exposure, Brock gets a little paycheck.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Soakked said:


> They gain from having above average ratings for their TUF. Brock and JDS show would automatically gain more viewership than a Shane and JDS show. As a chess player I know that sometimes you need to use pieces that are inactive and possibly sacrifice them in order to make your chances better. Sometimes it works and other times it doesn't. They gain nothing from Brock outright retiring, so why not use him one last time in a way that he's still in the spotlight, but without having to actually fight.


Added viewers for TUF, which again there's zero evidence he even brings, means nothing if he doesn't fight at the end.

Kimbo Slice brought a ton of viewers to TUF, but when Rampage didn't fight Rashad, those millions of TUF viewers didn't raise the buyrate of the replacement fight.

If the UFC is sacrificing the event in a futile attempt to increase ratings for a commercial for the event... they are making a huge mistake. Maybe that's possible, but I'll assume it's yet another stupid conspiracy theory until someone involved confirms it.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

The TUF popularity does not necessarily have to translate into PPV buys. More exposure (casual onlooker) and ratings (contracted with spike) are all that's needed. It's like product advertisement, in that consumers don't necessarily have to buy the product in order for it to be a success. There are other factors such as company/name recognition and product association that become just as important.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, TUF is more about Spike then it is about PPV. The only PPV popularity about Spike has to do with the coaches fight. But yeah it is product placement in the best of terms.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Soakked said:


> The TUF popularity does not necessarily have to translate into PPV buys. More exposure (casual onlooker) and ratings (contracted with spike) are all that's needed. It's like product advertizement, in that consumers don't necessarily have to buy the product in order for it to be a success. There are other factors such as company/name recognition and product association that become just as important.


Once again, there's no evidence at all that having popular fighters as coaches bring viewers. The ratings history doesn't seem to show that it really matters. The people fighting seem to be more important than the coaches. Which is a pretty big blow to Lesnar being on TUF helping by increasing ratings.

And Spike doesn't seem to care about ratings for this season. They've moved the time slot, done fewer promos and picked up fewer episodes to hurt TUF's ratings and hopefully (for Spike) decrease the UFC's leverage in negotiating a new television contract on the open market. It's lead to the worst TUF ratings in history.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well there maybe no proof but you have to agree that Dana White has chosen fighters who are popular. But I will agree the fighters are the ones that drive the ratings. That is partially why the season with Kimbo Slice did the best.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

SmackyBear said:


> Once again, there's no evidence at all that having popular fighters as coaches bring viewers. The ratings history doesn't seem to show that it really matters. The people fighting seem to be more important than the coaches. Which is a pretty big blow to Lesnar being on TUF helping by increasing ratings.
> 
> And Spike doesn't seem to care about ratings for this season. They've moved the time slot, done fewer promos and picked up fewer episodes to hurt TUF's ratings and hopefully (for Spike) decrease the UFC's leverage in negotiating a new television contract on the open market. It's lead to the worst TUF ratings in history.


TUF is definitely RIP if the formula doesn't get changed, and judging by their actions (that you listed), it doesn't seem like they care to revitalize it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well Dana White was stating that he intends to get Spike to give them their old slot and episodes back. Considering how much of a goldmine the UFC is for Spike, I think it would be in their best interest to do that. Otherwise someone else gets them.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

The beef between the coaches take precedence over the name of the fighters, per se, which is why this season has done so horribly, in spite of having the UFC's most recognizable and biggest selling name (Brock), because Brock and JDS are rather civil toward each other. One of UFC's largest PPV's was Rampage/Rashad and that was due to all the beef. Niether Rampage or Rashad draws those numbers on name recognition alone, but throw in beef and you get a million buys.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Brock may talk smack against opponents but he has no personal beef against JDS. Also JDS is a respectful fighter who doesn't talk too much smack. So the fighters are probably doing better.


----------

